# Anybody do much quail huntin with a English cocker spaniel?



## Bowhunter38 (Dec 7, 2010)

My buddy has been toying with the idea of gettin a small bird dog and he considered a cocker spaniel. I've never hunted with one. Just wanted to know wat y'all think. Thanks


----------



## Sam H (Dec 7, 2010)

Great flushing dogs, but don't know about pointing or being you primary dog!!??...What do you guys think?

Sam


----------



## maker4life (Dec 7, 2010)

I've got one and he's a hoot . Birdy and full of drive .

He should know that if he gets one it must be field bred and must be an English cocker . Regular cocker spaniels won't work and neither will show bred English cockers . The field and show english dogs look almost like two totaly different breeds .


----------



## maker4life (Dec 7, 2010)

Sam H said:


> Great flushing dogs, but don't know about pointing or being you primary dog!!??...What do you guys think?
> 
> Sam



No they're not pointers but absolutely could be your primary dog . Takes a bit more training than a pointing dog though .


----------



## Sam H (Dec 7, 2010)

maker4life said:


> No they're not pointers but absolutely could be your primary dog . Takes a bit more training than a pointing dog though .




The pointing was the main thing I was talking about..I knew they aren't bred pointers...and also didn't know about endurance for your main dog ,because of shorter legs? or am i just being dumb!?

Sam


----------



## Bowhunter38 (Dec 7, 2010)

Well his cousin, who is a big quail hunter said it walked up to his house when it was like a month old. He took it hunting with his older pointer and said it got really birdy and even halfway tried to point when she smelled quail so it looks like she has some potential. But if he gets it I'll take it out with my setter and see wat she's got. I'll keep y'all updated.


----------



## coveyrise90 (Dec 7, 2010)

Hunting behind a brace of good pointers is hard to beat.... unless they are accompanied by a flushing dog! And the ENGLISH Cocker (which are bred for the the field, unlike their American Cousin) is my favorite. Just make sure its an English Cocker.

Adam


----------



## maker4life (Dec 8, 2010)

Sam H said:


> ...and also didn't know about endurance for your main dog ,because of shorter legs? or am i just being dumb!?
> 
> Sam



They've got motors like you wouldn't believe . Kind of like a big eight cylinder American hot rod compared to a little four cylinder rice burner . Both will flat out fly they just go about it a little different .


----------



## Lane Morrell (Dec 8, 2010)

maker4life said:


> They've got motors like you wouldn't believe . Kind of like a big eight cylinder American hot rod compared to a little four cylinder rice burner . Both will flat out fly they just go about it a little different .



I ain't never thought of it quite like that Joe Joe!!


----------



## John F Hughes (Dec 8, 2010)

need to see some work call me @ 478-231-7658


----------



## Sam H (Dec 8, 2010)

maker4life said:


> They've got motors like you wouldn't believe . Kind of like a big eight cylinder American hot rod compared to a little four cylinder rice burner . Both will flat out fly they just go about it a little different .




Well then...I just got me an education...Wish I had my little English Cocker 'Freckles' that I had when I was about 10yrs 

Sam


----------



## Timberdoodle (Dec 12, 2010)

maker4life said:


> He should know that if he gets one it must be field bred and must be an English cocker . Regular cocker spaniels won't work . . .



I don't own ECS or hunted behind one.  I have witnessed bench ECS in AKC hunt tests, and field bred ECS in national field trials.  They are fine dogs.  As to Cockers, if you know where to look, they work a field, and work well.

I have put on several AKC and American Spaniel Club titles on bench bred Cockers: two Senior Hunters, one Junior Hunter, one running in Master Hunter, three ASC Working Dog Excellent, three Working Dog.  I am no pro, but I am well experienced.  I judge AKC Spaniel Hunt Tests, so I have seen all the flushing spaniels work.

Cockers are not blinding fast, running a flat pattern, always on the edge of being out of control as any field-bred is likely to be in the field.  But Cockers are no shoe shiners underfoot.

Mine are stylish, quick, and methodical. They don't often pass a bird, are hard flushing, & hard swimming.  They'd rather hunt than eat, and hunt for hours in any cover and any weather.  They retrieve from land and water, marked or blind.

Granted, mine are the minority, but I could point you to several dozen breeders to choose from.

I suppose, like choosing any other breed, it depends what you want from a dog.  If you like the dog, it's a good dog for you.  

Just sayin', keep an open mind.


----------



## Nitro (Dec 14, 2010)

Great little dogs. The times I have hunted over them were fun. They go about business with style, drive and apparent joy to be working..

Dogs with panache really thrill me and ECS dogs have plenty.


----------



## muckalee (Dec 18, 2010)

Nitro said:


> Great little dogs. The times I have hunted over them were fun. They go about business with style, drive and apparent joy to be working..
> 
> Dogs with panache really thrill me and ECS dogs have plenty.



"Panache" - Now that's a word I haven't seen in a while, and never thought I would on a hunting forum.  
Leave it to Mr. Nitro to "style" us all up.  thanks


----------



## southGAlefty (Dec 19, 2010)

Uhhh yeah what's panache? Young, uneducated folks on here...


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 21, 2010)

Quail Country Plantation is good place to inquire about english cockers.


----------



## coveyrise90 (Dec 21, 2010)

I agree about Quail Country. They have some fantastic English Cockers! They have imported several from England. But, be prepared to pay for them. They have an 18 month old started pup that will cost you about $3K.

Jerry Toms (birddogman on this forum) also has some beautiful cockers. I think they fetch about $800 a piece.... pretty cheap for English cockers!

Adam


----------



## StevePickard (Dec 22, 2010)

Calvin Watson at Ogeechee Plantation has some beautiful  hunting stock English Cocker pups about 6 months old.  He'll let them go for a good price.  Send me a PM if anyone is interested.
Steve


----------

